# "General" Bicycle Company



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Hello to all. I recently converted an old "General" bicycle into a single speed, however I am unable to find hardly any information on the brand.........

Does anyone know anything about this brand. (I will note that it is very similar in frame to the old Raleighs, in cottered cranks, narrow fork and the rear drop) The one other decal that it has is "Sprite" (which would lead me to Raleigh Sprite), but the decal of "General" and the emblem on the front noting General leads me elsewhere....:mad2: 

Any info would be great!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Any idea of the age?

Tinker Juarez started racing mountain bikes on frames from General in the late 80's. I don't much about the brand though.


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Not sure of the age, but, again, when comparing to Raleighs it appears to be 1970s in frame and horizontal drop, derailleur hanger and wheel size (27") from all the info I could round up on Sheldon Browns website.

http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/record.html

I would assume early 70s as for the transition into cotterless cranks as my model is cottered....

Thanks


----------

